# most recent pictures



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=371929&page=1

there it is, leave feedback with your opinions


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very custom... i like, ***especially the eyelids*** good job on ur whip  what rims are u planning on putting on?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

oh real nice. those eyelids are a nice little mod that does a lot. hope i can get a pair soon. :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dayumm!
I want those eyebrows. Exaclty the 'cut' that I'm interested in.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Dayumm!
> I want those eyebrows. Exaclty the 'cut' that I'm interested in.
> 
> Seth *


yea... they got the silvia look


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

so... where do we get them???


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

gobroke is thinkin about actually producing these for us for about 60 a pop... very good price and nice of him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *gobroke is thinkin about actually producing these for us for about 60 a pop... very good price and nice of him  *


yeah, we've been in touh about those. $60 is a good price -- can't wait!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah i made them specifically to look like the silvia, i love how the silvia headlights look, im not fully happy with how they came out though, still have a few pinholes, so once i get them to come out perfect, then i'll put them on the market, prolly in like a week or so


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

as for the rims, i dont know what they are called, but they are the same ones on this car here http://www.rtypez.com/sly.htm except silver, im gonna get them painted black with a polished lip


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
For $30 a side, I'm sold. Paypal anyone?

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

ill begin to produce them throughout the week, and keep you guys posted on when they hit the market


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Aggressive looking front. I really like the eyelid and grille combo. Your interior makes me wanna do something trick to mine. Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks, i think in about a week ill have a whole new interior, it should be pretty impressive when its finished, ill keep everyone posted, with updated pictures


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

What did you make those eye lids out of? How did you get them to stay on? I want to put some on my B13 Sentra.

If you could answer me theese quetions, damn, ok, only two, not three, I would be most aprretiative. Haha.

Thanks.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, that Blue 200SX light paint thing looks O.K., but I would not do it. Eyelids are ok though. I think they covered up the headlight to much, so your not getting all the light you paid for. 

That's my opinion


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *Yeah, that Blue 200SX light paint thing looks O.K., but I would not do it. Eyelids are ok though. I think they covered up the headlight to much, so your not getting all the light you paid for.
> 
> That's my opinion *


thats respectable enough monty, but i'm still getting me a set


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey are you gonna paint the inside of your doors also? I wanna know how that comes out considering they are like 'soft plastic' almost.

I cant wait to see a pair of these on a car with crystal heads!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i painted the inside of my doors today, they are just primer gray right now, with white accents, its looking real sweet, turns out the door panel is wrapped in some black soft plastic shit with foam underneath, so it cant be sanded, but 2 coats of primer almost hide the leather print completely since it isnt as deep on the door panels.... pictures up by tomorow


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i just added a picture to the first page tonight, its prolly my favorite picture of my car, check it out: http://members.cardomain.com/nissanracing08


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hmm.. thats weird about the door. What about the back panels? Are your gonna paint those also? Those seem even softer then the door panels.

Love that new pic man, those eyebrows are really lookin nice.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

new pictures of the interior progress, painted the door panel 

http://members.cardomain.com/nissanracing08

page 4


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *What did you make those eye lids out of? How did you get them to stay on?*


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

go4broke44

Yeah I noticed what the door panel was made out of when I swapped out my driver's side mirror. I was wondering if that was sandable or not but it is very thin now that I think about it. It would take the panel apart. Hey did you have a hard time getting that panel back on. I know I did for some reason the middle of it didn't want to sit right took some work but finally got it back in.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey the door look pretty good do far, cant wait to see them finished. Whats with the cloth part of the door tho? Did you tear off the material?? or did you get paint on the edges or something? Pics are arent real clear so having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah my camera isnt too great with taking pictures in alot of light, since some of the pieces are really smooth and shiny (everything white) they reflect alot of light. as for the cloth part of the door, yeah its looking a bit ghetto right now, since ijust ripped off the cloth part, and havent gotten any white material to replace it with. i didnt want to be bothered with taping it off, i couldnt find my masking tape, and i really didnt like the pattern of the stock cloth, so it got ripped off, haha.
the door panel is somewhat of a bitch to get back on, you have to like slide the top part down first, and if you look on the backside of the panel, near the top, you will see a series of little lips, the first one being the rubber molding, and the second the actual yellowish plastic material the panel is made out of, you need to get the most inside piece (the plastic) to slide over the top edge of the sheetmetal on the top of the actual door, just push the top with a good deal of force up against the window, and slide the whole panel down, it will sorta like click into place. then you can go about redoing all the screws and plugs that hold the panel on. 
i dont think the panel is sandable, since it seems to be wrapped with some kind of thin vinyl, with a layer of foam behind it, much like the cloth on the doors. now it might be possible to remove all of the vinyl, as well as the foam, to leave a smooth plastic door panel, but thats taking a huge risk, might be better trying it on a junkyard panel first, to see how it works. 
i imagine duplicolor buildable primer would fill in all the leather print with a coat or 2, considering its "high build formula" although my rust oleum auto primer did a pretty good job itself filling it all in, although another coat would prolly polish it off nicely (it takes about a whole can of paint to paint one door panel)


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

go4broke44,

what did you make the custom eyelids out of and how did you get them to stay on? how'd you get around the 3 little spikes that stick out of the headlights?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey so on the door panel the little cloth part. Is it plastic underneath the cloth part? Its weird because I have a friend that has a sentra and that cloth part is actually just like the door, its the dark gray plastic with leather stamp. came like that stock. no cloth just vinyl leather stamp.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

looks good. i liked the grille and the eyelids. very unique


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

akk51: i molded the eyebrows out of fiberglass, right on the headlight, so they are a direct perfect fit, i could prolly just put them on there with no adhesive and they would stay. but just to be sure, i used some double sided masking tape, just put a strip all the way across the top, and then stuck the eyebrow down onto it

equivocal: yeah, the cloth piece is just like the door panel, theres the plastic stuff the door is made out of, followed by a thin layer of gray foam (prolly like 1/8" thick) and the cloth on top of that. to get it off, just take off the door panel, and pull it off through the hole where the door handle usually is, it comes right out

as for the eyebrows, the first production set has been made, now if only all this damn rain would stop i could finish them up, sand and paint, for my first customer, irontom!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

how do we get in on the eyebrow buy? just let me know where to send the check...? they look badass


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
When the ones that fit the halo style headlamp assembly are set let me know a payment method.

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *as for the eyebrows, the first production set has been made, now if only all this damn rain would stop i could finish them up, sand and paint, for my first customer, irontom! *


thats right boys, irontom is FIRST in line, haha!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hahaha, tom ill try to finish them by today or tomorow, i work every day now from 8 - 3:30, so after that is all car time, they should be done by the end of the week


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i like these eyebrows a lot, especially since my car kinda looks like the g20


----------

